# Sydney this Saturday - Fishing Comp Trip



## Davey G

I'm keen to get out this Saturday for a yakfish and a crack at the Sept competition. With Sunday being Fathers Day I guess that's out for most of us (although I'm sure that most of us Dads would have a days yak fishing at the top of our wish list!)

Anyone keen to meet up? Any of those trevally left over your way Gatesy? Any other suggestions? Weather (at this stage) looks to be fine and 22-23 degrees so ideal conditions. Low tide around 9am.

Thoughts?


----------



## Davey G

mike... enjoy your 'freedom' while you can mate. when you get married it only gets worse, then when you have kids, aaarrgggghh.

good luck with your 'negotiating" :wink:


----------



## Crikey

Dave,

Definitely up for a trip out on either day over the weekend. Would prefer something out on the open water rather than in the harbour

Lloyd.


----------



## Peril

I'm in. Prefer a dawn start and off the water by noon at the latest. Happy to try inshore. Need to keep an eye on the wind and swell though. Seabreeze is currently forecasting 15 to 20kt wind with the swell from the East. We could always try the Shelly Beach option with a fallback to Little Manly


----------



## Dodge

Gatesy said:


> AEEGF : maybe, its the only day we get to spend together for the next 10 days


Gatsey

Next time AEEGF uses the above line, try this in reply and see if it works..

" But one day with you is like a week with any other girl for me my sweet" :wink:

I think that would be worth a try, but keep the reflexes alert in case you have to duck quickly


----------



## simond11

Might be on standby on sat, otherwise I am in. 
Cheers

Simon
Prowler 15


----------



## Davey G

simond11 said:


> Might be on standby on sat, otherwise I am in.
> Cheers
> 
> Simon
> Prowler 15


look forward to catching up Simon... bringing any whale lures with you?


----------



## Hobie_Fisherman

I should be able to make it - where are you guys headed? There is meant to be alot of salmon and tailor around Quarintine Head at the moment.


----------



## simond11

Will look for info on what is happeniing around harbour.
Cheers

Simon
Prowler 15


----------



## Peril

Pete LeBlang has found kingies. He's not saying where but I suspect inshore. Looks like Bluefish could be a go if the conditions are right.

I'm happy to pick up some fresh bait from Narrabeen B&T first thing Sat morning. Let me know if you want some.


----------



## MangoX

count me in 

I'll need to pick up some sea sickness pills :!: 
remember last time Occy :?:   

Dave: what sort of baits are you getting ? could you pick up some pillies for me ?

where abouts is the launch spot ? (map if possible)

cheers

Steve


----------



## Flump

Might be up for it but depends on 1) where we are going as I can't go outside the heads  and 2) the hangover from a major drinking session on Friday night :twisted: . I'll keep an eye on this thread and let you all know later in the week  .


----------



## Davey G

brilliant gatesy....the work of a genious (or at least a desperate fisho!).

just goes to show that your GF values her phone charger more than your company.... :shock: :? :wink:

looking forward to it...

I'm easy on the launch but if theres some that want to stay inshore then perhaps a little manly launch is the go? that way the ones who want to go offshore can do so. of course its best to sum up the conditions on the day so a meeting at the lookout @ 6am could be the best option?


----------



## Davey G

sounds ok to me. just need to set the alarm this time!

so far the following starters ( a couple of maybes in this mix).

Davey G
Gatesy
Peril
Simon
MangoX 
Hobie Fisherman
Occy
Flump
Lloyd

anyone else?


----------



## Peril

Like occy, I prefer the Little Manly option for this one. I suggest that we have the two launch spots and each can choose. Will be helpful if you post your preferred launch spot here so we know to wait for you.

My plan is to launch at Little Manly and my aim is to troll around to Bluefish and catch up with the other party, provided the fish don't get in the way. It is about a 5km paddle each way. Forecast is looking better each time I look.


----------



## Davey G

as mentioned i'm easy with the launch location, and I'm the same at Michael - OK with the outside conditions when paddling but once I stop and start rigging up or bobbing around I can start getting a bit crook in choppy seas. If conditions are sloppy a launch within the Harbour might be best, but if the seas are flat outside, would be happy with that as well.

Happy to meet wherever. Whats' the parking like at FAiry Bower and also at Little Manly?


----------



## simond11

Well if the Big Red Roo is still smiling (and they don't call me out), then it looks like a goer for me on Saturday. I am actually leaving for Greece on Sunday and because I promised Suzie I would have everything packed and ready to go by tomorrow, then I can come out on Sat. What we guys have to put up with...geez... :shock: :wink: 
P.S Guess what I will pack in my suitcase...? No, unfortunately the Prowler cannot be folded..SP's and 2 rods. Wonder if the Greek fish will take plastics????
Cheers

Simon
Prowler 15


----------



## sbd

I'm continuing with the spadework with the AMEW* but hopeful of a launch on Saturday - I'm keen on the Little Manly option, but would consider Fairy Bower if conditions are OK. I'll post a definite tomorrow. Hope to see y'all.

*angry middle eastern wife


----------



## simond11

According to the Oracle Fishing Predictor, major feeding times are 0652 to 0922. Winds will be N/NW at 10/20 knots.
Sunny and 14-22 degrees.
Bring it on.... :twisted: 
Cheers

Simon
Prowler 15


----------



## Peril

What are the meeting times? I'm thinking of 5:45 for a 6:00 launch. I'll be at Little Manly.

Steve, I'll have some fresh pillies for you. Any other requests?

BTW seabreeze is showing one metre seas, ENE swell, NW wind at 10-15kt. Should be ok for inshore work.


----------



## MangoX

thanx Dave

5.45 sounds good to me :wink: 
setting the alarm now...

little manly launch is the go then...

whats the plan so far ??
bit of trolling, then anchoring up to berley up the Trevs ?
anyone working SPs ? if so which ones ?? colours ?

what about type of gear ? medium action and bream gear ?
anyone taking serious kingie gear ?
with Trevs....they have small mouths, right ? small hooks...on 6lb fc leader should be OK, shouldn't it ?

c you boys there

Steve


----------



## sbd

Permission granted. Just double checking, is this Little Manly?










Looks like about 5ish km to Bluefish Point, I've had luck in the past trolling around the Old Man's Hat (not from a yak). I'll see you at dawn.


----------



## Davey G

looks like little manly is the consensus then? I'll see you there bright and early tomorrow. Thunderbirds are GO! 8)

steve, I'm bringing one light (6lb) and a couple of medium outfits (10lb-15lb) outfits. The medium rods will be trolling lures (CD9 and CD7 rapalas) for tailor/salmon and kingfish while travelling then I will change them to baitfishing outfits once stationary (these are also potential lure throwing outfits should a school of salmon etc appear). The light outfit will be for sp's (mainly gulp sandworms and 3" minnows) for the trevally over the reefs and also for flatties over the sandy areas.

thats the theory anyway!


----------



## RobbieAUS

Hey Folks,

Is it Collins Beach Road that I need to get to the end of to launch with you guys at Little Manly? I usually lauch from Clontarf, but I'm keen to meet up with you guys again, and get into some trevs and maybe a kingfish or two. Thinking of just bringing two outfits with me. A lighter rig with gulp sandworms and a larger one with gulp squid on board. What do you reckon? Should I go with normal bait?

See ya at 5:45 tomorrow!
Rob


----------



## JT

I too am in for this yakfest as I have some burley left and the last lot of trevs I caught were consumed with great abandon by the family last week.

Someone mentioned Kings. I had some awesome sushimi last week that someone had caught in Sydney harbour off a boat so it seems that they are around (or at least one was around :roll: ).

What is the consesus for launch site, is there lots of parking at Little Manly and access to the water and what is the name of the road that leads to little manly launch area so I can reference it on a map book? Any tips much appreciated.

Hopefully it will once again be a trevally orgy as a good time was had by all last weekend 

John


----------



## Peril

Gatesy, are you still trying for Shelly Beach launch? Only issue might be the swell direction, but the seas will be low. Just ask so those who are thinking of that option don't discount it.

I'll have three rods - light spin for tossing lures at salmon and trevs, medium spin for trolling lures like Dave's and for bouncing large sps along the bottom for lizards and pinkys and a 10kg outfit for trolling a squid down deep in the hope of an early king (wishful thinking).

Little Manly ramp is on Craig Av off Stuart St. There is free parking for about a dozen cars. Restricted parking in surrounding area so get there early.

Looking forward to it.


----------



## Davey G

I'm keen to try outside so I'll be at the Fairy Bower lookout at 6am. See you there


----------

